# Suits



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok, so I'm sitting here getting my suit ready for my interview tomorrow and I just thought of something...

...When I was working in the city (that's New York City for all you Boston folks) I could go into an interview with a nice suit and a shirt that did not have a collar. Can you wear a suit like that for a police interview? My gut tells me no, but my suit collection barely has any collard shirts. 

Also...what do you think about this shirt underneath a suit...is it cut too low do you think? (And, yes I know I need to iron!)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Can I see the figure with the shirt off? Then I will VOTE! :naughty:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

If I was single I'd say sure...but I'm a married old lady


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the shirt looks fine, however, I'd recommend something a bit more conservative. You never know how the interviewers will react, so you can never go wrong with the conservative business attire.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

kttref said:


> If I was single I'd say sure...but I'm a married old lady


yeah your old Kate. I think you'll be fine, woman's business attire has a little more leeway than mens suits. of course what the hell do I know?

I was told by my Sgt at my old PD that you always wear a suit, tie & coat to a PD Interview. Everyone else agrees with him that I spoke to but they were talking to me nothing was said about a woman! Especially one as pretty as you Kate! :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Aww thanks Jake.

Thanks Chief - See, I'm so used to wearing just a nice black shirt underneath my suit. Not one with a collar. In case you're wondering "Where is her black suit?" I only have one and am saving it for the Police Commisoners interview if I get that far. I want to stand out now and not replay my black suit too many times...if that makes sense.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Wolfman...I was planning on wearing a simple necklace. Nothing show-y. Just a plain necklace with a green amber pendant. I'm thinking I should get some sleep before my interview in the morning.

Thank you all for your help and love


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think the color is great. It's spring, you're allowed to wear light colors! The shirt is good too, just watch the cleave.

Best of luck, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks a little chilly


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

TheSnake";p="64537 said:


> Looks a little chilly


Hush!

Regardless, thanks everyone. I'll tell you all how it goes.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Hey! Where the hell'd the pics go?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha they're gone. I never intended to leave them up for more then a day. 

But to let everyone know, my interview went well. I felt really confident and seemed to get some smiling nods out of the officers. They have approx. 39 applicants left for 1-4 spots. So I have decent odds. 

Thanks again for the help...sorry to disapoint you Reno.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The crowd say bring back more pics.....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok Southside...you asked for it....










How hot am I?????????? :twisted:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Can you imagine how hot their kids would be? haha....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------

